

Better Queuing Metrics With Updated New Relic Add-On - jsomers
https://blog.heroku.com/archives/2013/2/21/better_queuing_metrics_with_updated_new_relic_add_on/#

======
mparlane
Are they going to update their routing? Or just make sure their customers know
it's doing it the naive random way.

~~~
omfg
It sounds as though they are keeping the routing but giving users more info
about it so they can make better decisions when designing their apps for the
platform.

------
dantiberian
I'm really impressed with the way Heroku has been communicating with their
customers and the quick action they have been taking. It goes a long way to
restore my faith in their long term plans to make this better.

~~~
mikeryan
_I'm really impressed with the way Heroku has been communicating with their
customers and the quick action they have been taking._

By "communicating with customers" and "quick action" You mean how they hid it
for years?

I'm all for quick responses to sudden issues, but this is a bandaid for
something they didn't address until getting called out publicly.

~~~
dantiberian
You're absolutely right about not addressing it for years part but I think
that the way they are responding to it now indicates that they take it
seriously and are wanting to make it right.

------
beambot
"Today our partner, New Relic, released an update to the _Ruby_ New Relic
agent"

Does this also apply to other non-Ruby frameworks (eg. Django)?

~~~
thomaslee
I'm an engineer at New Relic. A fix for the Python agent will follow within
the next day or two.

Asking around, it sounds like only the Python & Ruby agents are affected by
the queue time reporting issue (with the exception of Java, which apparently
doesn't report the queue time at all -- but I believe this is a known
limitation).

------
simpletouch
Any word on the status of the gem on the Bamboo stack? We have deployed a
couple time today, but our NewRelic gem version is still 3.5.3 and being on
Bamboo, have no control over which version is used.

~~~
friism
On Bamboo, you can still specify newrelic_rpm at a particular version in your
Gemfile. The agent is only injected if Heroku detected that you haven't added
the agent yourself: [https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/newrelic#bamboo-
config...](https://devcenter.heroku.com/articles/newrelic#bamboo-
configuration)

------
yuvadam
Unrelated: the kerning on the Heroku blog titles is horrible.

~~~
whalesalad
Absolutely. I tweeted them a few hours ago. It's bothered me forever!

~~~
liampmccabe
It's actually the tracking (letter-spacing: 1px), a slight difference.
[http://www.mmprint.com/blog/2011/typography-kerning-
leading-...](http://www.mmprint.com/blog/2011/typography-kerning-leading-
tracking/)

